# White Mouth on Betta



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

I transferred over two of my female Bettas into their new 20 G community earlier this week. The tank was jump-started with used media, and has been running for the past two weeks. I expected the loss of at least one or two of the neon tetras my little brother wouldn't leave the store without, and we did end up losing two of them. I did an immediate 50% water change in both instances, and have been doing at least 25-50% water changes daily otherwise. The only fish I moved into the tank without quarantining in other tanks were the tetras. 

I have been keeping a very close eye on ammonia levels, nitrite levels, and nitrate levels as the week has progressed. The ammonia level was fine until the second tetra passed, (spiked to .25), and has since gone down to 0. Nitrites have been hovering between 0 and .25, and nitrates have been around 5-10. 

This evening, when I went to collect a water sample and feed the tank, I noticed my lovely lady blue had a white mouth, and wasn't going for her food. She was hanging close to my other lady betta, and neither of them seemed too keen on swimming around. The other betta has a flesh colored head, so I can't tell if her mouth looks the same or not. I thought maybe they had gotten into a fight, but I am not sure. I expected them to fight for a few days, but I wanted to make sure this didn't seem like an infection that I needed to treat. This white mouth appeared within just an hour or two, as it was not there when I had taken my lunch break and looked over the tank.

1. Size of tank? 20 G

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? Between 0 and .25
c. Nitrate? Between 5-10
d. pH, KH and GH? N/A
e. Test kit? API Freshwater Master Test Kit

3. Temperature? 78

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Around 2 weeks

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 

2 F. CT Bettas, (2in) had them in quarantine for several weeks, tank for a week. 
3 Medium Guppies (2in), 3 Fry(1in), had in quarantine for several weeks, tank for a week. (Likely moving out of tank later this week.)
VT Angel (2in), been in quarantine for a week, tank for a week.
2 Balloon Mollies (2in), quarantine for a week, tank for a week.
2 Dwarf Gouramis (2in), quarantine for a week, tank for a week.
2 Neon Tetras (2in), tank for just over one week.
2 Apple Snails (1-2in), had both for several months, tank for a week.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

All were quarantined, except for the neon tetras. None have shown any sign of illness, all are eating and swimming around just fine.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Mild/moderately planted, live.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Driftwood.

9. a. Filtration? One Whisper 40i and one whisper 10-30i.
b. Heater? 50 W

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 12/12, LED strip
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? None-minimal. No direct light.

11. a. Water change schedule? Currently 25-50% daily until conditions stable. 
b. Volume of water changed? ^
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Treated Tap Water, Spring Water
d. Water conditioner used? Not sure which one. It has a blue cap.
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Daily, then weekly when stable.

12. Foods? Betta - Hikari Pellets, Bloodworms, Community - Flakes, Algae Pellets
How often are they fed? 2x a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? White lips, hanging near surface.
b. Appearance of poop? Normal.
c. Appearance of gills? Normal.

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? None.
b. What meds were used? None.

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like mouth fungus which is actually bacterial. I would isolate the fish and treat with a gram-negative antibacterial or an antibiotic. Kanamycin would probably work for you.

Hope she makes it.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Romad said:


> Looks like mouth fungus which is actually bacterial. I would isolate the fish and treat with a gram-negative antibacterial or an antibiotic. Kanamycin would probably work for you.
> 
> Hope she makes it.


Cottonmouth. Took both of my Female Bettas overnight. I'll be picking up something to dose the tank tomorrow.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Going to dose with aquarium salt today, and if anyone else starts showing signs, I'll quarantine ASAP.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the above suggestions although I've never had the disease myself. There is medications for it. If the fish with the disease died I'd probably make sure to keep the water extra extra clean and avoid stressing the fish anymore. I think betta fish are suspectable to this disease but other fish are more resistant. I'll let others advise you better but make sure to keep it extra clean. It helps with the disease spreading. Neon tetras are often diseased at the pet store in my experience. Also, to be nosey, the angelfish in there (which is adorable) will need a larger tank at some point, especially since it is a veil variety. Good luck!


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Austin said:


> I agree with the above suggestions although I've never had the disease myself. There is medications for it. If the fish with the disease died I'd probably make sure to keep the water extra extra clean and avoid stressing the fish anymore. I think betta fish are suspectable to this disease but other fish are more resistant. I'll let others advise you better but make sure to keep it extra clean. It helps with the disease spreading. Neon tetras are often diseased at the pet store in my experience. Also, to be nosey, the angelfish in there (which is adorable) will need a larger tank at some point, especially since it is a veil variety. Good luck!


My primary goal was to have an angel tank, and hopefully I'll have it set up by the time he grows big enough. If not, I'll have to rehome. 

I was able to get a bigger QT tank, and I have one of the guppies that looked like it may be starting to fade in there right now. Started the dosing of antibiotics. The only things my local store had were Erythromycin and Tetracycline, so I went ahead and started them on EM. I went ahead and got a few replacement neons, and a lovely blue gourami to replace the sorority I was starting, and have them doing prophylactic treatment. I've been keeping the water extra clean and aerated in both the original tank and the QT. I don't think the guppy will last the day, but crazier things have happened.


----------

